# miserable git!



## lennoxthecat (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi 

I am new to the site and need help with my 4 year old cat Lennox. He has issues.. i have had him since kitten and he was always such an affectionate cat - Never a hiss, grumble or scratch but...about a year ago my housemate got a kitten and then it all changed. He became angry, stressed and would not spend anytime near the kitten. He eventually warmed to her and would play (only on his terms though). In December i new i would be moving in march and did not want lennox to go back to being a solitairy cat so i got my own kitten, 'LeeLou' he really didnt seem to mind her at first. We then all move in March to the new place and his behaviour is strange. Although he deals with her. When she ia around he is horrible to me and other humans. He is willing to play fight with her outside in the garden and be nice to her - but in the house he goes for her! He even growls just because she is withinin sight or he can hear her!! He will lash out but not harming her. He is worse on our bed - he hates her being on the bed!

He has been castrated but she is due for her op in the next few weeks.

Help please me improve our relationships. Lenny's mt BOY!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

lennoxthecat said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to the site and need help with my 4 year old cat Lennox. He has issues.. i have had him since kitten and he was always such an affectionate cat - Never a hiss, grumble or scratch but...about a year ago my housemate got a kitten and then it all changed. He became angry, stressed and would not spend anytime near the kitten. He eventually warmed to her and would play (only on his terms though). In December i new i would be moving in march and did not want lennox to go back to being a solitairy cat so i got my own kitten, 'LeeLou' he really didnt seem to mind her at first. We then all move in March to the new place and his behaviour is strange. Although he deals with her. When she ia around he is horrible to me and other humans. He is willing to play fight with her outside in the garden and be nice to her - but in the house he goes for her! He even growls just because she is withinin sight or he can hear her!! He will lash out but not harming her. He is worse on our bed - he hates her being on the bed!
> 
> ...


Sounds to me as if it's a territorial issue, but I am not an expert. I too have had to ask for help as my male cat beats his sister up alot.

I'm sure someone will be along to offer some help soon.


----------



## lennoxthecat (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you for replying - i think your right - i think his tormented little mind believes that when he walks in the house she should disappear. He seems to be all mouth and no trousers though - however saying that he is a very large stocky cat that often fights other cats in the neighbourhood and kills a lot of prey!

I remember a few years ago the victims were like 4 - 5 a day from voles to magpies! even Rats! i got an animal behaviourist to come and see him. I think i was ripped off as his advice was obvious and also impractical. He suggested a harness covered in bells! Lennox chewed it off. He also suggested to ignore him as he crunched the skulls of his victims. i found this hard to do and often walked away - also it ruined the carpet and a lot of the prey would be riddled with fleas and ticks!


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi, Lennox (great name) sounds a right character. When we introduced a younger cat our exisiting two had some issues although they were still young themselves so possibly more tolerant. We made an effort to play with them all together and feed them together too. We also made sure thay had enough cat beds for all so they didn't need to scrap! That probably didn't help much but good luck with miserable G*t Bless....


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hiya, I think its territorial too. Eventually cats do develop a pecking order and once they are agreed on who is the head honcho things normally settle down and peace will come back to your household.


----------



## lennoxthecat (Aug 4, 2008)

binxycat said:


> Hi, Lennox (great name) sounds a right character. When we introduced a younger cat our exisiting two had some issues although they were still young themselves so possibly more tolerant. We made an effort to play with them all together and feed them together too. We also made sure thay had enough cat beds for all so they didn't need to scrap! That probably didn't help much but good luck with miserable G*t Bless....


Thank you - i named him after lennox lewis when he retired - its quite fitting as he does issue some sserious KO's!

Strange thing is when it comes to feeding time , Lennox who wheighs in at 6KG allows the little LeeLou to headbutt him out the way and eat his food! The only time that will not happen is if it is a prawn!


----------



## lennoxthecat (Aug 4, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Hiya, I think its territorial too. Eventually cats do develop a pecking order and once they are agreed on who is the head honcho things normally settle down and peace will come back to your household.


Do you think it will make a difference if i have her spayed as she is probably in heat! I kinda of didnt want ot but i guess it is the right thing to do! Also how do i post pictures up of them?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I find it easiest to save them on my desktop first, then you do a reply post or new thread and if you scroll down you'll see a bit saying manage attachments. Click on that and you'll get a box where you can browse your computer and upload the images from your desktop. You may have to shrink the pics a bit first or it wont do it. Once uploaded go right to the very bottom of the screen and click submit reply. Good luck with it, can't wait to see your pics, lol


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Lennox, there is a product on the market worth a try and its called FELIWAY you can buy it in a plug in type or a spray bottle, its available from PETS AT HOME , a little bit expensive there but ebay is always a good place to get it,
it acts like when a cat rubs its face against you, what they are doing is leaving their facial pheremone on whatever they rub their heads into and FELIWAY mimicks this scent. it has definatley worked for us when introducing new cats but you may need to have it plugged in for a week or more before you see any effect.
if you google FELIWAY it will give you all the info you need on their website. i hope this helps some, good luck............Chris.


----------



## lennoxthecat (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanx Chris i will give it a go sounds like a god idea!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Lennox, i agree with the others in that he has always been topcat and he then had to share his food,loo,cuddles and general space with a pal that he didn't particular want,then once you moved and he assumed things would be how they were he gets another permanent pal and to top it off she's "whole",so he's trying to maintain once again his status before she matures and kicks his furry behind as he doesn't know she is to be spayed,and not always but often neuters/spays will get picked on by entires as entires see them as useless and not worth any form of rankPlus a move so he has had a few unwanted changes of late,feliway should help and things will improve i'm sure once he realises his status and life has changed but for the better


----------



## lennoxthecat (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you for the advice - that makes a lot of sense. I feel bad for all the chnages he has had. Im a bad mother, but i always have good intentions. It is hard renting and having a pet! But then that was my decision. i am going to try FELIWAY and she will be booked in for spaying soon (is that the right thing to do?). I really had no idea about cats that are 'whole' look down on the others. Makes sense, so she is basically mocking him because he has no balls! Women are cruel! 

I just want Lennox back to his normal state he must be so pi**ed at me!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh don't be so hard on yourself,you sound like anything but a bad mumThey don't always look down on them but a lot do,they kinda think ..You eat my food,you fill my loo, you steal my toys and snuggles and you can't give me babies,so why are you still here???I think spaying your girl is the right decision for you and Lennox at the moment,don't fret too much although i'm sure you will anyway but things i'm sure will soon resume to "normal" and they will give you something else to keep you on your toes,it's how they get their kicks


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi, yes I agree to spaying as when she is calling she is attracting toms who will fight poor Lennox so he will feel fear in his own home


----------



## lennoxthecat (Aug 4, 2008)

Just want to say thank you for your good advice. Leelou is booked in for her operation on 22nd August. This may sound weird but it feels quite harsh making a decision to end her opertunity to procreate - but it is the best thing for a domesticated animal if they were wild creatures it would be very different. Just a thought i had...

I do love my kitties they have such personality! Here are some pictures of them....


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

Owwwww they are adorable


----------



## lennoxthecat (Aug 4, 2008)

I know - LeeLou is the little tabby one - that is a picture of her when we picked her up


----------

